# YouTube clips very dark: Is it possible to adjust the brightness or contrast?



## GON10 (26 Feb 2007)

Is it possible to adjust the brightness or contrast when watching a you tube clip ? If so how is it done.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

Adjust the brightness/contrast of your screen?


----------



## GON10 (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

Tried that does'nt make any difference to you tube picture


----------



## GON10 (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

I have the contrast and brightness up to the maximum but you tube picture still very dark


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

*Every *_YouTube _clip or just some?


----------



## GON10 (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

every clip, I can darken them more when I adjust the brightness on the monitor,  but i cannot brighten them up.  Is it possible to increase the setting above 100 for the monitor


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*



GON10 said:


> Is it possible to increase the setting above 100 for the monitor


Only _Spinal Tap _monitors.


----------



## Markjbloggs (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

But they only go to 11.......


----------



## podd (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*



ClubMan said:


> Only _Spinal Tap _monitors.


----------



## extopia (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

Sounds like your monitor is bad, or else you're just viewing dark youtube clips.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

Is it the same in all browsers - e.g. _Firefox _versus _IE_? If so perhaps try uninstalling your Flash player and  just in case there's something wrong with it?


----------



## GON10 (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*

Thanks will try that


----------



## legend99 (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: You tube*



Markjbloggs said:


> But they only go to 11.......



You sound as confused as Nigel.....


----------

